# Still Have not Heard From My Tax Preparer



## debodun (Oct 8, 2018)

I brought my tax forms to my tax preparer in February. When it got to be the first week in April and I still had not heard anything form him, which is unusual, I paid him a visit at his home office. He said that since I was due a refund, there was virtually no deadline for me to file - that is only for people that OWE money and that he automatically files for an extension for all his clients. Then I brought up why he was so late this year when other years he has never gone beyond mid-March completing my tax forms. All he said was, "Some years are like that." which really didn't answer the question. 

It is now coming up on the deadline for the extension and I still have not received my completed tax forms to sign and return to hi for filing. I sent him another email, but so far have not received a reply. I really would like to get this settled. What would you do in this situation?


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 8, 2018)

I would go over there, demand my documents back, and take them to another (reputable) tax preparer, like H&R Block, for instance.  Park your butt in his office until he finds and returns your documents.

That guy can ignore your e-mails until hell freezes over.  

If you can't reach him or find him, or if the documents are lost or destroyed, you'd better start reconstructing your documents and take them to another preparer.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 8, 2018)

The first thing is...I would Never go back to him....other than One More trip, face to face....to see what his problem is.  Second, I would call the IRS directly, and see what my options are.  If he is a member of the local Chamber of Commerce, or Better Business Bureau, I would file a complaint with them.  

Unless your tax situation is Very complex, you might find it worthwhile to do your own taxes via a CD from H&R Block, Turbotax, etc.  If you have all your paperwork, and are at all skilled with your computer, you can do your taxes in an hour or so, for $50, or less....and have your refund within 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Knight (Oct 8, 2018)

When you do things right, people won't be sure you've done anything at all.
But when you procrastinate and don't heed the advice given several months back, it's not likely anything posted now will help.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2018)

Deb, can't believe you've let this go so far and it's still up in the air, didn't you follow through on any advice we gave when you first posted about this?  It's completely unacceptable for a tax preparer to treat a client or do business like this, but you don't seem to have taken any action all this time to make sure your taxes were filed efficiently and timely.  I could never have ignored this for so long.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I would go over there, demand my documents back, and take them to another (reputable) tax preparer, like H&R Block, for instance.  Park your butt in his office until he finds and returns your documents.
> 
> That guy can ignore your e-mails until hell freezes over.
> 
> If you can't reach him or find him, or if the documents are lost or destroyed, you'd better start reconstructing your documents and take them to another preparer.





Knight said:


> When you do things right, people won't be sure you've done anything at all.
> But when you procrastinate and don't heed the advice given several months back, it's not likely anything posted now will help.


Great advice I’d take heed to. 
Butterfly used to work in a law office and knows what she is talking about and Knight is clearly on the ball.
I missed Seabreezes comment but she’s spot on.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks for the reminder- I need to finish by 2017 AZ and Hawaii state taxes.  I swear I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 8, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Deb, can't believe you've let this go so far and it's still up in the air, didn't you follow through on any advice we gave when you first posted about this?  It's completely unacceptable for a tax preparer to treat a client or do business like this, but you don't seem to have taken any action all this time to make sure your taxes were filed efficiently and timely.  I could never have ignored this for so long.



:clap:


----------



## terry123 (Oct 9, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> :clap:


What the heck, Deb!!!!! Why have you let this go this far???Why do you post stuff like this if you don't really want advice??? Get yourself in his office, park your butt and demand your tax papers.  Then get to the closest tax service and take care of business.  You must not really care about your affairs to have waited this long.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Deb,I can't believe you are still waiting for this guy to do your taxes
Get over there right,demand he give you your tax forms and take them to real tax experts,NOW!!!!
This guy should be investigated and have his license revolked.Its obvious he doesn't know what the hell he's doing Sue


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 9, 2018)

Why bother posting about this, again, when it's painfully obvious that you ignored all of the excellent advice you received from us, a good while ago?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 9, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Why bother posting about this, again, when it's painfully obvious that you ignored all of the excellent advice you received from us, a good while ago?



:clap:

Here's her thread about this problem in MARCH, 7 months ago. 

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/35193-Getting-concerned-about-my-tax-return


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2018)

I do not want to annoy him while he still has my tax statements. He has all my bank and other confidential info and could empty out my bank accounts if he gets miffed with me. He said I have virtually all the time in the world to file and that he did file for an extension. It's just that I would like my refund and to get things settled. I did find this form online, but I am not sure if what happened. I could get in more trouble making accusations when I am not sure if what he did IS misconduct.

https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f14157.pdf


----------



## Don M. (Oct 9, 2018)

debodun said:


> I do not want to annoy him while he still has my tax statements. He has all my bank and other confidential info and could empty out my bank accounts if he gets miffed with me. He said I have virtually all the time in the world to file and that he did file for an extension. It's just that I would like my refund and to get things settled. I did find this form online, but I am not sure if what happened. I could get in more trouble making accusations when I am not sure if what he did IS misconduct.https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f14157.pdf



You might want to place some Priority on resolving this matter....and NUTS to "annoying" him.  Oct. 15th...just a few days away...appears to be the last day to file extended returns, without having to jump through some IRS hoops. 

https://ptmoney.com/last-day-to-file-taxes-calendar/ 

Go over to his place, get all your paperwork, and find someone else to get your taxes done....Real Soon.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 9, 2018)

He can’t empty your bank accounts.
Your paranoia is getting the best of you. 
Get livid with the man, threaten him if you have to :laugh: and get your stuff. He was in the wrong. You aren’t. 
The only thing you did that’s questionable is you let it slide. You can wrap this up Deb. I have faith in you.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2018)

Then why ask us Deb? Do you think we are CPA authorities?

Yes, your paranoia is about money has gotten the best of you. I bet he's cheap, too.. 

This has become ridiculous.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 9, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Then why ask us Deb? Do you think we are CPA authorities?
> 
> Yes, your paranoia is about money has gotten the best of you. I bet he's cheap, too..
> 
> This has become ridiculous.



And another :clap:


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 9, 2018)

Deb -- you don't want to ANNOY HIM???  Good Lord, stand up for yourself and get your stuff back!!

How in the world is he going to empty your bank accounts??  That's just silly.  In the first place, if he's been doing your taxes for years, he's probably got your account number in his files, as does anyone to whom you have EVER written a check.  In the second place, if this worries you so much, close your current bank accounts and open new ones.  In the third place, if you are going to be so paranoid about your financial documents, learn to do your own taxes.

You're letting this guy walk all over you because you are afraid to confront him.  Just get it over with -- take  someone with you if you are so afraid of him.  You should be a hell of a lot more afraid of the IRS than you are of some random cut-rate tax preparer.

This is the kind of thing that happens when you always try to hire the cheapest person to do stuff for you.


----------



## Linda (Oct 10, 2018)

Good God woman, get another tax person working for you and kick this person to the curb!


----------



## Trade (Oct 10, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I would go over there, demand my documents back, and take them to another (reputable) tax preparer, like H&R Block, for instance.



I don't know what they are like today but back in the 1990's I worked for H&R Block part time for a couple of seasons and they were basically a loan sharking operation charging people exorbitant fees for "Rapid Refunds" AKA "Refund Anticipation Loans". I hated it, but needed to take on a second job to get out of debt incured due to a nasty divorce. So I sucked it up for a while. But finally I got to the point where I was trying to talk customers out of getting ripped off by them. Eventually the manager of the store I was at came to me and told me my services were no longer required. When she did relief washed over me like a warm summer breeze. That was the happiest day of my H&R Block experiance.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 10, 2018)

Trade said:


> I don't know what they are like today but back in the 1990's I worked for H&R Block part time for a couple of seasons and they were basically a loan sharking operation charging people exorbitant fees for "Rapid Refunds" AKA "Refund Anticipation Loans". I hated it, but needed to take on a second job to get out of debt incured due to a nasty divorce. So I sucked it up for a while. But finally I got to the point where I was trying to talk customers out of getting ripped off by them. Eventually the manager of the store I was at came to me and told me my services were no longer required. When she did relief washed over me like a warm summer breeze. That was the happiest day of my H&R Block experiance.



My experience with them has been very different, and I don't know anyone here who has had any complaints about them.  However, I did not start using them until the late 90s or maybe even into the 2000s. I'm sure there are differences in different parts of the country, also.

My point was, and is, there are many different people and entities who may offer to prepare your tax return, but it is imperative that a person uses one who is authorized by the IRS to do so and who has a PTIN (a number issued by the IRS) and that he/she/it signs your return using said number.  Also, you need to know that only preparers with certain credentials can represent you before the IRS if there is a problem with your return and/or may be liable to you if they make an error which costs you money.

Tax preparation, particularly if you have a complicated return (and IMHO even if you have a simple one) is not an area in which you want to use a cut-rate service or try to pinch pennies.

To paraphrase what someone on this board said about trust preparation, if you think good professional tax preparation is expensive, wait until you see what sloppy or bad preparation will cost you.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2018)

Unanswered emails and phone calls. Two visits to his home office were unproductive (nobody answered the door, or who I assume is his wife said he wasn't home and didn't know when he'd b back).


----------



## Knight (Oct 11, 2018)

Lucky you that the IRS is so forgiving when people like you haven't submitted their tax form. You could paste & copy all the times you complained about your tax preparer not responding to your emails. I'm sure the IRS will not penalize you if you owe, because you will have a record here of what you were trying to do. 

Whatever you do DON"T copy & paste the advice given by many to go get your info and have a reputable tax preparer fill out your tax forms in a timely manner.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2018)

I can take SOME comfort in this excerpt I found on an H&R Block Web page:

_If you missed the tax deadline but are due a refund there is no  penalty. The government is happy to hold on to your money,  interest-free, for a bit longer. In fact, you have up to three years  from the filing deadline to complete a return and get that refund._


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 11, 2018)

debodun said:


> Unanswered emails and phone calls. Two visits to his home office were unproductive (nobody answered the door, or who I assume is his wife said he wasn't home and didn't know when he'd b back).



I think this has been mentioned before, but I would run to the BBB and report him.  Where I live one of the local news stations has a Investigative reporter, who takes on cases like yours.  People being ripped off by local contractors, or getting insufficient or very poor service.  Very often there are positive results.  A recent story on bad practices  at a local nursing home now has the NY Attorney General involved.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 11, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> I think this has been mentioned before, but I would run to the BBB and report him.  Where I live one of the local news stations has a Investigative reporter, who takes on cases like yours.  People being ripped off by local contractors, or getting insufficient or very poor service.  Very often there are positive results.  A recent story on bad practices  at a local nursing home now has the NY Attorney General involved.



Run to the BBB? For what - exercise?
The Better Business Bureau is worthless and pathetically ineffective. All they do is record each partie's side/version of the complaint.  BBB has no authority whatsoever to do anything.

A news station consumer advocate might get some action, but remember debodun doesn't want to annoy the guy.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

I'd tell the police this guy has had my tax documents since (date) and now you can't find him.  See what they say.

Then, reconstruct your tax info- you're smart enough- and diy!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 11, 2018)

Knight said:


> Lucky you that the IRS is so forgiving when people like you haven't submitted their tax form. You could paste & copy all the times you complained about your tax preparer not responding to your emails. I'm sure the IRS will not penalize you if you owe, because you will have a record here of what you were trying to do.
> 
> Whatever you do DON"T copy & paste the advice given by many to go get your info and have a reputable tax preparer fill out your tax forms in a timely manner.



Evidently you have never had a run-in with the IRS.  Trust me, the IRS does not give a fat flying you-know-what about the reasons a person hasn't filed.  The onus is on the taxpayer to file timely or get an extension and pay whatever taxes he thinks may be due -- no matter what.  And I can assure you the IRS wouldn't care about some messages posted on an internet board.  Anyone who thinks the IRS has a heart is WAY out in the weeds.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I'd tell the police this guy has had my tax documents since (date) and now you can't find him.  See what they say.
> 
> Then, reconstruct your tax info- you're smart enough- and diy!



The police would most likely say it's a civil matter, which it is. The guy didn't steal her papers/documents.

I'd prefer the police use my tax dollars to go after murderers, thieves, rapists, drug dealers, etc.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

AC probably so. But a well-check at the house wouldn't hurt, I was thinking,,,, with an explanation as to why the well-check was performed.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I'd tell the police this guy has had my tax documents since (date) and now you can't find him.  See what they say.
> 
> Then, reconstruct your tax info- you're smart enough- and diy!



Well, I betcha the police would say "too bad you gave them to the guy."  It's not like he stole them, and probably isn't really breaking any law.  I doubt chasing after people who won't give back other people's stuff is way high on the police's priority list.

I guess Deb could take him to court, but that would take forever and cost a buncha money, and she would have to legally prove she gave them to him, which without a receipt of some verifiable kind  is a study in futility.

The only way out I see that really would work is to reconstruct that tax stuff.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 11, 2018)

debodun said:


> Unanswered emails and phone calls. Two visits to his home office were unproductive (nobody answered the door, or who I assume is his wife said he wasn't home and didn't know when he'd b back).



It should be pretty obvious to you, by now, that you are being scammed.  If this guys wife doesn't know where he is, you are probably just one of many who are being treated this way.  If it were me, I would go to the police, and file a complaint of "Consumer Fraud" against this guy...They will be able to "find" him, and probably get your paperwork back.  And, as someone else mentioned, tell your story to a local TV station...they have investigative reporters who Love stories like this.  One good broadcast on the local news should suffice to put this jerk out of business.  You almost have some Obligation to take action against such a person...he should not be allowed to stay in business, and continue to fleece people.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2018)

This guy got me off the hook for $40K the IRS said I owed them in 2002. I've been going to him since because he is an IRS certified CPA and seems to know all the ins and outs of tax law. I was grateful for that - another reason I wouldn't want to step on his toes.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

Ok Deb, then leave it alone.

He can't do anything now about your 2002 taxes....unless you cheated the IRS.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 11, 2018)

When he sends you a bill, pay him in 2 or 3 years.


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> When he sends you a bill, pay him in 2 or 3 years.


Sounds good...


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 12, 2018)

I have now finished my AZ and HI state returns, and will mail them on Monday. nthego:


----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I have now finished my AZ and HI state returns, and will mail them on Monday. nthego:


Good job Hoot. Better late than never?layful:nthego:


----------



## gennie (Oct 12, 2018)

In future always make copies of all your tax documents before giving them to an accountant.   Then if lost, you can reconstruct your returns.


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2018)

After the April deadline passed. I did get dupes of my 1099s and interest statements.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 12, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I have now finished my AZ and HI state returns, and will mail them on Monday. nthego:



Do you have some time to work on Deb's tax return?nthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2018)

debodun said:


> This guy got me off the hook for $40K the IRS said I owed them in 2002. I've been going to him since because he is an IRS certified CPA and seems to know all the ins and outs of tax law. I was grateful for that - another reason I wouldn't want to step on his toes.



He did a good job for you in 2002 Deb, that's fine, but there must be many IRS certified tax preparers around for you to find another one who is more responsible and efficient now.  It's not reasonable in my opinion, for you to be concerned about 'stepping on his toes'.....he's working for you and getting paid for it.  I'd drop him and find someone else who will do your taxes in a timely fashion without any weak excuses.  Of course, the final decision is up to you.


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2018)

Today contained an email from my tax preparer (after I sent him 2 more emails). No message, just a pdf attachment of my tax return. I don't know what I am supposed to do since there was no message. I can't even print it out since I have no working printer.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2018)

Does it say he had e-filed it? 

If not just forward the emailed document to the IRS.

https://www.irs.gov/


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Does it say he had e-filed it?



Nope. There was no message or instructions with the email. Don't they have to be signed?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 4, 2018)

debodun said:


> Today contained an email from my tax preparer (after I sent him 2 more emails). No message, just a pdf attachment of my tax return. I don't know what I am supposed to do since there was no message. I can't even print it out since I have no working printer.



That is a darned shame.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2018)

He probably e-signed it. I'm sorry but you need to call thee IRS if he won't help you. There is a link to phone numbers on the site I sent you.


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> If not just forward the emailed document to the IRS.



I think that's HIS job! He snail mails my 1099s and the completed return to me which I have to sign it and return it to him (along with his fee) so he can file it - at least that's the way he's worked it in previous years. I still do not have the 1099s I turned over to him. BTW - Thanks for the link.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 4, 2018)

The return can be e-signed and there's no requirement to snail-mail tax returns anymore.  The previous way you area describing above is very awkward and time consuming (mailing two ways and then a third mailing to the IRS).

If you approve the tax return, e-mail him and tell him you approve it for e-filing.  Or e-file it yourself.  It doesn't matter whose job it is at this point, just get it done!

What about your state tax return?  Did he send you that, too?


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> What about your state tax return?  Did he send you that, too?



Yes and a Schedule B.


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2018)

Guess what was in the mail on Friday? Now I don't know whether he got them done on his own volition or because I sent him an email saying that I had to have my taxes on file because the local assessor bases my school tax exemption on my last IRS statement.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 10, 2018)

Deb now that your taxes are finally done do you think you will go back to this man next year?


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2018)

I am seriously considering finding another preparer!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 10, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Deb now that your taxes are finally done do you think you will go back to this man next year?





debodun said:


> I am seriously considering finding another preparer!



Drumroll please! :clap: That’s a fine idea Deb!


----------



## Don M. (Nov 10, 2018)

debodun said:


> I am seriously considering finding another preparer!



Buy a TurboTax or H&R Block CD, and give it a try.  You can probably do your taxes in an hour or two, file electronically, and have your refunds in a couple of weeks....for less than $50.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 12, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Why bother posting about this, again, when it's painfully obvious that you ignored all of the excellent advice you received from us, a good while ago?



Treeguy...I may not always see eye to eye with you but in this case.....my thoughts exactly!  

Deb while I'm glad you *finally* got your taxes, I would hope you'd change that "seriously considering" to definitely going to find someone else! I forgot why you said (or if you said) why you don't use a tax prep program but seriously...it's so easy.  I've been doing it that way for years.


----------

